# Paph. spicerianum double header



## Paphluvr (Dec 4, 2022)

My largest division of this plant gave me a bi-floral scape again this season. Sorry for the poor quality, taken with my I-Pad Mini.


----------



## LadySlipper (Dec 5, 2022)

It's gorgeous!


----------

